# slow hydrualics



## James Cunliffe (Dec 26, 2020)

Does anyone know how to speed up hydrualics on a BX23S? Bought a new BX23S and it is very slow.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you running it at a higher RPM or at idle?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Actuator speed is flow rate on the fluid. Things that slowdown flow rate through the circuit are.... Restricted actuator hoses, restricted return filter, collapsing suction hose, control valve not fully opening, worn out pump. 

These are things you usually see in a unit that has some hours on it. I'm seeing 6.6GPM as the flow rate spec on the pump and that's not much. You'll need to hook up a flow gauge to see if it's meeting their spec of 24.9 L/min. If it does, I would expect to see actuator speeds resembling a retarded dinosaur.....


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

James Cunliffe said:


> Does anyone know how to speed up hydrualics on a BX23S? Bought a new BX23S and it is very slow.


Jim, i just sent you a PM message. Check your "Inbox" for the message.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Are you running it at a higher RPM or at idle?


I wonder if we`ll hear back from him. I sent him a PM to try to help him out. I have a BX23S, not much i dont know about them. Hopefully he didnt join some other forum and forgot about us here.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just curious. How does one speed up the hydraulics?


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Fedup said:


> Just curious. How does one speed up the hydraulics?


pogobill asked a great question. If the OP is not running the rpm`s high enough, these small tractors barely do anything hydraulically. Sometimes you can add shims to the relief valve and boost the pressure a little bit. It does help some. Mainly its all about how many gallons of flow that the pump puts out that are most important. These little sub-compacts dont have a lot of flow.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, I see. I though maybe you knew of a trick to make 6 GPM into 7,8, or 9. Only way I know to speed up hydraulics is to move more oil.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Fedup said:


> Okay, I see. I though maybe you knew of a trick to make 6 GPM into 7,8, or 9. Only way I know to speed up hydraulics is to move more oil.


Only sure fire way to speed the actuators up on a tractor with a 6GPM pump is to take some of these 









and buy a bigger one of these









Works almost every time, but you might end up starting to blow a lot of these


----------

